# Shrimp N Fish



## CadyMai (Aug 2, 2020)

Some pics I took with my Nikon D3300! I'm super new to the underwater photography thing, and I thought these were relatively good pics. Enjoy!


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

CadyMai said:


> Some pics I took with my Nikon D3300! I'm super new to the underwater photography thing, and I thought these were relatively good pics. Enjoy!


Glad to see you finally broke out the Nikon- they look good!


----------



## CadyMai (Aug 2, 2020)

DutchMuch said:


> CadyMai said:
> 
> 
> > Some pics I took with my Nikon D3300! I'm super new to the underwater photography thing, and I thought these were relatively good pics. Enjoy!
> ...


Thanks dude! Underwater photography is something I have a lot to learn about, but it's so fun to do! Some of your tank shots are what inspired me to start taking more pics &#128521;


----------

